# Do You Know Noka?



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

A CONTEST FOR THOSE PEOPLE WHO(M) HEAR ABOUT NOKA!
See how well you now Tanoka's Debut HP.
Look at pictures in my barn then say your opinion on Tanoka's personality, you might find it's simple!
Deadline is May 20th, Enjoy
LD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tanoka ic Cheeky, beautiful and a wonderful little pony to ride and does shows with her owner, Kenzie


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

noka is a fun loving, smart little pony that is easy to love 
she loves her owner as much as the company as other horses (if not more)

shes easy to bond with if she loves you and her and her owner have an increadibly special bond!!


----------



## haflingerlover (Apr 1, 2011)

Umm.... I'm gonna sit this one out  Just for fun here is a photo I dont think you have even seen before. Funky yearling stange her head and neck clipped.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ That is cute!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

She's so cute!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say from what I've heard and seen that Noka is quite a character, but very willing to please and she is cute as a button! Kenzie - you should be VERY proud of yourself and what you are accomplishing with Noka. Very impressive at your age! I think you and Noka will have a great partnership for a very long time.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

everyone's quite close on Noka! I think it's gonna be hard to judge


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Whats more to say? Cheeky, loving, cute! Its her in a nutshell!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I need more guesses!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

a really smart pony that would literally do anything for her loving owner


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

A little stubborn at times, sometimes bucks, has an attitude but yet is very loving, intelligent and "Stick to your side kinda pony". A beautiful little pony that loves being handled by people... Cheeky... And yeah, that all I can muster up xD


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

first place: Gallop On.
No offense, but much easier than I thouhgt. You were dead on!
OK, on Friday I can do an edit for you.
Sorry I can't place anymore, no THAT'S too hard


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

lildonkey8 said:


> first place: Gallop On.
> No offense, but much easier than I thouhgt. You were dead on!
> OK, on Friday I can do an edit for you.
> Sorry I can't place anymore, no THAT'S too hard


Thank you  If you dont want to do an edit and if you dont have time its okay, I understand.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I can do an edit. But I wanna do it on my computer at home to so...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

lildonkey8 said:


> I can do an edit. But I wanna do it on my computer at home to so...


Okay, Great! What editing program do you use?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gimp!!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Hmm... never heard of it! If you like photo editing like me, then PhotoShop would be a great investment!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

It's practically a simplified photoshop!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Noka is so sweet. Such a great horse with a good personality. He is trusty enough to carry young children, like his owner. He is a beautiful and loves to please.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

already closed...


----------

